# Adelaide, South Australia



## Kathryn005

Hi! My name is Kathryn and I am currently living South Australia. I do not own a Vizsla as yet, but after much research have decided that when I move house at the end of the year, this will be the breed for me! I'm hoping to get some tips and fun stories from other Vizsla owners. Also, as there seem to be only a small amount of breeders in South Australia, some advice on who/where to get my Vizsla puppy from early in 2013 would greatly be appreciated.


----------



## Ozkar

Welcome to the best Vizsla forum in the world.

As for breeders i cannot recommend highly enough Agnes Pali from Hubertus kennels in Melbourne. One of my boys comes from Hubertus. Another good breeder is Bridget and John Clow from Magyar. my other boy comes from there. A Google search will deliver both ctc details. or pm me and I'll send them to you.


----------



## Ozkar

If interested.....

MAGYAR (My boy Ozkar comes from here....)
John & Bridget Clow
PO Box 15, GORDON Vic 3345
Phone: 03 5368 9288
Email: [email protected]

HUBERTUS (My Boy Astro comes from here.....)
Agnes Pali
PO Box 427, BALWYN NORTH Vic 3104
Phone:03 9431 4621
Email: [email protected]
Website: www.hubertus.com.au


----------



## Kathryn005

Thanks so much. Hubertus was already on the top of my list! My only concern is being in Adelaide I may not be able to get over to see the breeder and the pups. Another concern is having the puppy flown from Melbourne to Adelaide.

Will definitely check out Magyar.

Thanks so much for your advice!


----------



## Ozkar

FYI, Magyar have some strong Hungarian lines. There dogs tend to be more muscular and shorter and broader in the face. Very strong rugged and handsome looks. But, be prepared to wait. Bridget and John don't pump puppies out at a very fast rate. We waited a loooooong time just to get on the list for Ozkar. he was worth every second!!! Very prey driven if you want to hunt. (Poor Ozkar probably has the most potential out of all my dogs, but as I share custody, he doesn't get the training time that the others get and is behind as a result. But he is fast, agile and driven)

If you want a pup from Agnes at Hubertus, the same applies in terms of the wait. Hubertus tend to have a few more litters, but as the most awarded breeder across multiple disciplines in Oz, her pups tend to have long waiting lists. Once again, worth it. I was lucky with Astro, he was a re home through Hubertus at 6.5 months. Her dogs cary greatly in size, depending on who she has bred with. Astro is a monster big boy, but, I have seen a lot of the Hubertus dogs and the size variance is massive. From tiny thin little V's right through to the big lug I have. (Once again, I would never swap him for the world, he is the most perfect boy in all other respects. Happy, healthy and a very relaxed temperament for a Vizsla. Hunting instinct is there, just in a more relaxed way. Ozkar and Zsa Zsa sprint down to get a few birds, Astro walks down and gets the lot!!!  )


----------

